

Semiconductor industry - Leoren

Any one knows if Y combinator supports semiconductor startups? Any examples in the past?
======
pg
We've never funded a company actually making chips, but we'd be open to it.

~~~
supahfly_remix
$10k ain't gonna cut it

~~~
pg
In the unlikely event you didn't already know this, YC's investment is not
meant to be the only funding a company ever raises. It's just meant to get the
company to the point where it can raise more from the next round of investors.
Which in the case of a company building the sort of thing you can't launch
version 1 of in 3 months usually means building some initial proof of concept.

~~~
Leoren
Very good point, pg. But compared to software startups, hardware is really a
field that requires much more inputs than just a concept/idea to initiate in
terms of time, money and man power, especially semiconductor chips. I think
that's why there has been no such investment in YC for such a short term of 3
months. Am I right?

------
waiquoo
As a grad student in a related field, I would love to hear more about
semiconductor/hardware startups.

